# No 'Congratulations!', no 'Oh thats great news!', this is what someone said to me...



## leigh5tom

...she popped up on facebook chat after I had announced I was 15 weeks, and said...

'I cant believe you're pregnant, what on earth did your parents say? Was it planned?'

HOW RUDE.

Seeing as Im 20 years old, been with my fiance 3 years, living together for 2, working fulltime since I was 16 and supporting ourselves financially for 2 years, I dont really think it'd matter what my parents thought anyway.

I said back to her:

'my parents are over the moon thanks, said they are really proud of us! Our baby was a welcome surprise, I dont like people asking if it was planned or not thank you'

Anybody else had this??


----------



## Weeplin

It is awful isn't it. So rude. Don't take any notice of them hon.

I've had all sorts. FOB has had people ask if the baby is defo his and everything and one if his supposedly good friends even said it would be easier for him if i lost my baby (we had fallen out at the time). x


----------



## Wind

Wow, that's inexcusable!! Your response was great though!! I haven't had that comment, but I have had a weird one. My husband is 51 and I am 35. When one lady at church found out we were having twins, she turned to my husband and said, "Are they yours?" I was speechless.


----------



## leigh5tom

Oh my goodness, some people forget that we're hormonal pregnant women capable of a mean reply ;) haha xxx


----------



## Cazza89

I don't think it's that bad tbh!? She might of just been a bit shocked? 

I congratulate people but I ask the same things and I know I'll have people ask me those kind of Q's too once we spread the news. 

Good reply though :)


----------



## 1stOne

I'll never understand why anyone thinks they have the right to ask if a pregnancy was planned, that is so rude! Great response! I don't think my husband and I will be getting this question because we have been together for 8 years, lived together for 4 years and married for 3 years. Almost every day someone asks when we are going to have a baby. I was so tired of that question. Is it really so hard to believe that a married couple wants to enjoy each other before conceiving?


----------



## ovetta2001

The weirdest question I got was from my nurse the first day I went to apply to the OBGYN.

Hormones everywhere she asks if the pregnancy was planned and I said no...but it was a nurse and thats fine.

The next one was if the baby was desired...I was so shocked because it never crossed my mind that anyone would be pregnant and not want their child. I know it happens I'm not stupid but the question caught me off guard. I told the nurse of course the baby was wanted and her reply was i would be shocked how many people said no. 
I burst into tears then. First hormonal tears...great place to start!


----------



## OneFitMom

leigh5tom said:


> Was it planned?

I got asked this by at least a dozen people, and I was shocked every single time. I would never be so rude as to ask someone that!!

After a while, I started responding, "Why do you ask?" That usually shuts them up pretty quickly.


----------



## DarlingMe

OH and I have been together 8 y, own a home for the past 4, and engaged for a little over a year, I told one of my good friends, she said "are you keeping it?". We were trying to get pregnant first off but, second even if we werent why the hell would that be your first response!? We also get regularly asked if he was planned. Not sure why people think this isnt too personal? Sometimes I make it a point to say something when they have an attitude that we wanted this and so what if we arent married. A marriage license or an intention to get pregnant is not what makes you a good parent!


----------



## PinkGlitter87

*What a stupid thing to say! Good comeback though!!  x x x*


----------



## DollPosse

Oh ya I have gotten stuff like this for sure.

I totally love.. "You're not pregnant are you?" Someone asked said that to me last week along with the super nice... "Was it planned?"

Umm first of all that first one could be taken in so many different and most are not percieved as positive. Then asking someone if it was planned... who cares! Whether or not it was planned does not make it the business of anyone except my husband's and mine. 

I am 27. I have been married for 6 years. I have a 5 year old daughter. I have been trying to have a second baby for years... why people why?

Sorry...

I just think people should go back to when it was just a congratulations. The is all you really need to say if you feel as though you need to day something. :)


----------



## eeyore2911

I split from my husband and have a new partner, when i told a work colleague about my pregnancy she asked the old 'was it planned?' i said no (as it's true!) and she then said, 'well, why don't you have a termination then?' :growlmad::cry::growlmad:
wtf? What a horrible thing to say! ok it may not have been planned and the timing may not be perfect but my partner and I are delighted and excited and no, i don't even want to think about harming my baby!!!!


----------



## xdxxtx

Everyone always asks me if my pregnancy was planned or not... It took me a while to realize just how rude it is.


----------



## DollPosse

I try not to judge people. We all have our own issues, but I would NEVER to be that rude someone. People are far too thoughtless.


----------



## mamawannabee

I've gotten this from a few people, I am 19 and will be 20 before LO gets here, OH is 23 and will be 24 in a couple weeks. We have been together 2.5 years, both have stable good paying jobs, were ttc for 1.5 years and were ready to start our family. We aren't married, which is the other question I get a lot, but we didn't think it was necessary to be married either. I don't get why people think it is their business to know whether you planned to get pg or not but it seems to be pretty common as I've seen a lot of different threads about this. And like you said, my family is over the moon as are OH's. It's one of those things we have to just let roll of our backs I think, people aren't going to change.


----------



## ovetta2001

I really have never understood how me and my OH getting married would make us a better family. I get more annoyed with that question then if the baby was planned!


----------



## GingerNut

I get that a lot too. DD will be 20 months when Smidge is born and no-one believes we actually wanted it that way.

My mother actually asked me the other day to leave a longer gap before the next one because _she_ 'wouldn't be able for another one too soon'.

People are just a bit nuts. Don't mind them.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I really have no idea why people ask if it was planned! It is just so unnecessary and is just... well why does it matter? :dohh:

I haven't had this myself, but a stupid cousin said to me "Did your dad have any words with you when you announced it?" as her Dad is a right ball buster and doesn't believe in babies before marriage. I said "Yeah he was mortified his daughter of 24 years old was having a baby with her partner of 6 years. He sat me down and shouted at me like a 14 year old who'd been caught fumbling behind the science block with a prefect" :grr: How about congratulations and leave it at that. Even if someone's pregnancy or marriage announcement or whatever has come as a shock to me I have never asked ridiculous questions and just been congratulatory as that's the nice and polite way to react.

Blimmin' people.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I got oh well you'll have to live with it. This was from a girl I can't stand who told me my miscarriage was probably a good thing! I avoid her at all costs because she says awful things to everyone.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hevalouaddict said:


> I got oh well you'll have to live with it. This was from a girl I can't stand who told me my miscarriage was probably a good thing! I avoid her at all costs because she says awful things to everyone.

She sounds like a vile human being!


----------



## kwynia

1stOne said:


> Is it really so hard to believe that a married couple wants to enjoy each other before conceiving?

Amen! My husband and I were married 9 years before we had our daughter. Everyone expects you to get married and get pregnant right away. But apparently, even if that happens people ask if it was planned!

Guess you can't please everyone :)


----------



## GracieGoo

I am 27, hubby is 31 and we have been together for 7 years, living together 5 years and married for 2... I bet I had a least 5 people asking if my baby was planned. This was more shocking for me as it had taken us over 2 years to conceive and the number of times I got myself worked up when people asked are we not thinking about kids, how come we arent expecting yet and all those sorts of things... Some people just ask odd bloody questions! And they are rude. I would never ask either of these types of questions. The way I look at it, if someone is happy to announce their pregnancy then they obviously want their baby whether it was planned or not, so why does it matter. Obviously if it was a close friend who was unsure I would suspect they would be asking me out of advice, but surely it isnt for us to judge?!?! Some strange peeps out there thats for sure!!


----------



## princess_bump

horrid horrid questions!! since when on earth has congratulations not been enough for people to say!! you sure your wonderful, special news. these people are just rude idiots! :nope: luckily i've never had any negative comments about our wonderful bfp's :hugs: x


----------



## xxsteffyxx

yup, I got something similar. Mine was...

'Congratulations, but you are a fool'
'Are you serious?'
'Was it planned, I hope not!'
'You stupid stupid girl'

And I am a 23 year old home owner with my partner lol... I think people were shocked. I took it with a pinch of salt


----------



## ovetta2001

I have nticed more from living in the USA and the UK that you seem to get mroe questions when you're younger in the UK.

There is some strange taboo about getting pregnant in your early or mid twenties or before.


----------



## youngwife20

leigh5tom said:


> ...she popped up on facebook chat after I had announced I was 15 weeks, and said...
> 
> 'I cant believe you're pregnant, what on earth did your parents say? Was it planned?'
> 
> HOW RUDE.
> 
> Seeing as Im 20 years old, been with my fiance 3 years, living together for 2, working fulltime since I was 16 and supporting ourselves financially for 2 years, I dont really think it'd matter what my parents thought anyway.
> 
> I said back to her:
> 
> 'my parents are over the moon thanks, said they are really proud of us! Our baby was a welcome surprise, I dont like people asking if it was planned or not thank you'
> 
> Anybody else had this??


omg im the same age as you , married own house good job etc. and people dont congratulate .. people who dont know me just say " you still with the dad. was it planned" my respons is " if i was 30 would you still ask those stupid questions" and ppl who do know me just ask if its planned. its like u fools im a married woman who can support myself why the hell does it matter if its planned or not? and for ur information it was!. just ignore the idiots


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Not exactly that way. But my mother in law asked my husband if we were stupid? I am 24 my husband is 27 and we have been together 6 years, married for 1. We found out we were expecting a few days after 1 year wedding anniversary. We decided to tell parents right away. My mother and sister were over the moon, but my in laws not so much. We had just moved to a new state, my husband just started a new position with his company, but this was no surprise/accident. This baby was 100% planned, and took a LONG time to make an appearance. So I can understand how you feel. Dont let people ruin your moment. This is YOUR moment and you and your baby should shine and feel special.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I do not understand what sort of situation these people expect us to be in?? Can we only avoid these questions if we are 40 and have been married at least 10 years?? Is that the only 'suitable' time to have a baby?! xx


----------



## Sewergrrl

I have gotten the "were you trying?" question, but only after a congratulations from them. Why it's important I have no idea, but it didn't bother me at all.


----------



## nikkinak83

We told people once we had our dating scan at 12 weeks and I think the "best" thing someone said to me was "Oh, I thought you were just putting on a bit of weight". Yeah, cheers for that!!!!


----------



## em1021

lol! well, we planned our baby, had a mc last year and decided to start trying in june, got preg in july, announced the pregnancy at 8 weeks to his family and everyone was excited, but his step mom asked 'were u upset when u found out u were pregnant' and to shut her up i said 'why would i be upset? me and your step son have been planning this, this baby was no accident' and she nvr said a word again, just funny how people ASSUME that babies arent planned ever and they are accidents..annoying to say the least


----------



## Sewergrrl

I just thought of something. Maybe people think pregnancies aren't planned if you didn't announce that you're trying? Not making excuses for people's stupid questions and remarks, just thinking aloud. :)


----------



## ahcigar1

That is horrible. When my husband and I told his parents all they said was 'oh' with a disgusted disapproving tone type attitude about it. They later (weeks later) tried coverign themselves up by saying that they just were surprised by the news. My hwole attitude about it was whatever and your excuse is total BS because when told my family who believe me it was a HUGE surprise for them even though it took them a moment to catch onto what I was trying to say to them they were exstatic the second they realized what I was saying and sending Congrats left and right. Some people are just rude, and the way I see it is they then don't need to be around when the baby arrives either cause they obviously don't care that much.


----------



## DarlingMe

Sewergrrl said:


> I just thought of something. Maybe people think pregnancies aren't planned if you didn't announce that you're trying? Not making excuses for people's stupid questions and remarks, just thinking aloud. :)

Maybe we should all tell them when we are ovulating too! :dohh: Some things are meant to be kept personal! I agree though. When people dont know they act surprised and as though it isnt intentional, like they should know every aspect of your life!


----------



## loz

god how rude are some people, i really dont get why ppl ask if it was planned like you would love it any less if it wasnt, i was suprised they asked me at the epu with harrison, what does it matter if it was or wasnt? i actually dont thing 20 is shockingly young either, id of blocked her x


----------



## Lucy22

Yep, I've had the same.
Not one congratulations from anyone outside the family.
The general reaction has been "Oh, again? I'm so sorry!". :huh:
I'm thrilled!
Some people are so inconsiderate. Good response though :rofl:


----------



## JackiePed

Most people knew this one was planned, because I kept miscarrying.. but my first two were unexpected, and it didn't bother me too much when people asked. It was sort of funny to us, because they weren't unwanted, just unexpected! We hadn't been married long when #1 made herself known, and then SHE was only 7 mos old when #2 made himself known... so for my SECOND announcement, I got alot of laughs or, "Oh no, you're kidding!!" or even better, "Hey Jackie... there's this new thing called birth control..." <-- I WOULD defend myself with that one, because I WAS on bc both times, but apparently it's really easy to screw it up for me when I'm on the pill. :haha:

But I don't think people meant it in a mean way, just acknowledging that life contains surprises. ;)


----------



## littlecupcake

I had this a lot when I told colleagues at work. I could tell they didn't mean it in a bad way as it was amongst gushing over the scan, hugs and screams of congratulations. I just replied with "well it was a bit of a surprise (which it was as we were NTNP) but it doesn't make it any less wanted or loved"

I think it might be as I am the baby of the office (at 23!) but with an office full of women, a good few who are pregnant, the questions have just become the norm.


----------



## MommyJaan

I dont think she said it in a meanspirited way. Some people are just trashmouths myself included.


----------



## Menelly

I've started replying to "was it planned" with "well, it was that or swallow..." and that usually stuns and shuts up the rude person. I had one get all appalled at me for "responding so crudely" and I just laughed. It's great when rude people get appalled at rude responses. ;)


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Some people are so rude. I am 20 also, and who cares if it wasn't planed. Other people shouldn't be worried about it.


----------



## KittieB

I've had exactly the same! I know i'm 20, but me and my fiance have been together for over 3 years, living together for 1 year... I don't understand why everyone feels the need to ask :/ 

I've not told many people yet, but the people I have told have always asked if the baby was planned. Yesterday I started a new job so told my manager... i only met this lady a few hours ago and she still thought it was ok to ask if my baby was planned!! It's so rude! I don't understand how that is relevant to anything.


----------



## eulmh82

Is she the same age as you? maybe she was thinking about how her parents would react if she was pregnant. Does she still live at home as maybe she doesn;t get how independant you are. Is she still in full time education? Maybe she just isn;t mature enough to be able to cope with it and thinks it should be the same for you.


----------



## leigh5tom

Thanks everyone for your replies :) she hasn't said anything else to me since haha. She really acted like this was the end of my life and that I'd let everyone down. Just can't wait to have my beautiful baby here with me :') hope everyone okay today xxxxxx


----------



## BeckyBoo

My MW called me a seasoned mother at 23 with my 3rd lol. My parents never doubted me as a mother and I had my son at 18, we shortly got a mortgage after that (better times). Had our daughter at 21!

Fingers up to anyone who tarnishes every young mum with the same brush!


----------



## lori

Ugh, I'm dreading these questions once we get to the point of telling people. I just know people are going to ask us if the age gap between our two is on purpose


----------



## leigh5tom

lori said:


> Ugh, I'm dreading these questions once we get to the point of telling people. I just know people are going to ask us if the age gap between our two is on purpose

Congratulations! 

It's your family, no one else's business :) that's how I see it now, after reading all the lovely comments from everyone on here. H&H 9 months xxxx


----------



## lyrbell

Yes, I dread this one as well. I have had 2 MC's, one etopic.. So I can just see my mother in law being a butt about it!


----------



## Sew_Sweet

I've been married for 7 years and I've gotten asked a few times already if it was planned. I guess it never struck me as rude until now - but yeah it is pretty invasive and rude now that I contemplate it.


----------



## katy1310

Hello ladies,

Just gatecrashing with my story even though I've had my baby :haha:

When DH told his brother that I was pregnant, he said "Oh! Are you pleased? Was it planned?" - erm...we'd been together 8 years, married for 4 years - and we were 33!!!! Are you pleased?!! What kind of question is that?!

xx


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

When I got pregnant with my son EVERYONE asked this question and it drove me mad and EVERYONE asked "are you keeping it" the docters first question when saying I was pregnant was "what do you want to do?" so rude for gods sake if I wanted to not have the baby I would tell you that. But this time im 21, OH is 24, been together 3 years, living together for 18 months and were trying for 3 months and everyone has been very happy and congratulatory, even the doctor was staright away and people that dont really know me, makes me think ive aged badly and look older than I am lol. But lovely to be treated like a normal pregnant woman this time rather than "just another young mum" :( xxx


----------



## Blondie2008

When i fell pregnant one of my 'friends' said - 'was it planned? Did you pretend to forget to take the pill?'. grrrr!

Very annoying! sometimes people say things without realise how rude they sound!


----------



## Nits

I am 26 (will be 27 when the baby is born). We've been married for almost 3 years (together for almost 5) and have been completely financially independent since before we got married. I guess what I'm trying to say is that we are adults.

And yet... we've also been asked if we are keeping it. I just found it hilarious. I laughed and said of course we are keeping it. 

Not many people know yet, so I haven't gotten many rude questions :)


----------



## PrettyUnable

My OH have heated words over this topic all the time. He see's nothing wrong with asking if it's planned.
Where as I hate it, how someone can have the audacity to be so rude and ask that - what business is it of theirs? And uhhh hello? What do they expect people to say "Oh no, it wasn't planned at all, it's not what I wanted but you get used to the idea" :dohh:
How would the child feel with people knowing that they weren't planned?
My daughter was a surprise, but I would never ever let anyone tell her she wasn't planned. It's such a crappy thing to say. And what does it matter, as long as they are loved and cared for?

My OH says it must be because he's South African, as he finds it completely normal to ask and be asked that, I find it rude and insensitive and will be very happy to tell the people where to go for asking.

With this baby there has only been one person to ask if it was planned and she is a South African friend of my OH. 
I was livid and my OH knew to avoid answering the question even though we planned this baby. And he knows if I hear him asking anyone that I will go mad. 
It's just so rude and I don't understand how some people don't see that. :growlmad:
Planned or not the person is still having a baby, just say congratulations - it's not bloody hard :dohh:


----------



## cherryglitter

loads of people asked if jake was planned. horrible!


----------



## mrsf1234

I know the 'was it planned' question can feel rude, but I guess people may not want to be all 'wow congrats' in case you werent happy about it.

And as for doctors asking if the baby is wanted, that is their job. there must be tonnes of girls who go to the doctors and the baby isnt wanted, and can you imagine how hard it would be for them to bring that up, if the doctor didnt ask??

i know people can be rude and insensitive, but i dont think most people mean it, so dont let it ruin your day and assume they are just curious.

H and H 9 months to all.


----------



## pooch

leigh5tom said:


> ...I dont like people asking if it was planned or not thank you'
> 
> Anybody else had this??

i love that you told her that, good job!


----------



## pooch

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I do not understand what sort of situation these people expect us to be in?? Can we only avoid these questions if we are 40 and have been married at least 10 years?? Is that the only 'suitable' time to have a baby?! xx

no, because then people would ask-did you get treatments? you're too old!


----------



## baskinps

I think I find "was it planned" acceptable at this point at my age, but thats most likely because it's much worse when people assume it wasn't planned (I tend to get that a lot more, probably cuz I obviously was on birth control). SO for me when people ask if it was planned I am happy that they can see how much OH and I are in love and believe we would potentially plan this pregnancy. Which we didn't lol. His little soldiers were just alert and waiting for that little egg to show itself. I can just see them standing at guard, "This is NOT a drill!!" Haha haha.


----------



## aimee-lou

Nits said:


> I am 26 (will be 27 when the baby is born). We've been married for almost 3 years (together for almost 5) and have been completely financially independent since before we got married. I guess what I'm trying to say is that we are adults.
> 
> And yet... we've also been asked if we are keeping it. I just found it hilarious. I laughed and said of course we are keeping it.
> 
> Not many people know yet, so I haven't gotten many rude questions :)

I had the same thing with Earl. We had been married for 9 months, and together for over 2 years. Despite the fact that on our wedding day people were saying that 'babies will be next' they seemed horrendously shocked that we would want to have a baby at that time/age (I was 26 when Earl was born). :shrug: 

I think it's a symptom of the times we live in though. Rude questions seem to have become acceptable. Along with 'was it planned' you get 'are you having any more?' - what if you're having trouble, how insensitive is that?! - and 'how much did that set you back?' about anything from your house to your new microwave! When did it become common practice to ask questions about money, health or personal circumstances? grrrrr!


----------



## Dragonfly

first time around I got some congrats and odd friends asking me "are you sure you know what you are doing?" like I could change this living in Ireland? Second time around I didnt get one congrats of my family and I am near 30! just a "oh" that was it. It really hurt me and brought me down that no one else seemed to be happy for us.


----------



## milf2be

i had exactly the same thing from one of my friends. she didnt just ask it once either she asked it every bloody time!!


----------



## sadie

What would you say to a friend that has triplets from an IVF, divorced that husband and is dating a guy for 3 months when she suddenly falls pregnant, and admits that she kept expecting to miscarry?


----------



## Sewergrrl

sadie said:


> What would you say to a friend that has triplets from an IVF, divorced that husband and is dating a guy for 3 months when she suddenly falls pregnant, and admits that she kept expecting to miscarry?

I wouldn't waste my breath on that one! ;)


----------



## esst

I've only told a few people as its early days and one reply was "...shit, really?" and I responded "yes, and no worries it was planned."

I hate that I have to be like "YES I HAD SEX WITH INTENT" because it seems like such a personal thing to have to tell pretty much anyone who notices.


----------



## future_numan

This is my 5th pregnancy, I have four daughters ranging in age from 22 yrs to 22 months.. so I have gotten quiet a few " are you kiddin me" comments:growlmad:


----------



## minkie

With my youngest baby, my husband of 6 years and I had been trying for 8 months to get pregnant, and everyone knew it. Once we announced the pregnancy my mom told me that when she told my sister in law she asked "was it planned???" HOW RUDE I was so pissed. Whether it was planned or not it's none of her business and certainly wouldn't make the baby any less loved!! We are now expecting our 4th baby which actually was an "oopsie" lol but we did want another one but I am dreading telling everyone because I know this time I will get ll kinds of remarks, for one because it is number 4 (people seem to have the stereotypical 3 kid family view) and for two because our baby right now is only 11 months, they will be 18 months apart. Not looking forward to hearing all the BS!!


----------



## Dragonfly

ah you just reminded me of what my mum said when I told her of my second time and even the first when she hardly even uttered a congrats "sure you might miscarry". nice woman eh .


----------



## dustbunny

The FOB mother kept saying to me "whatever you decide to do I support you" and never once congratulated me... nor was the FOB that excited when I told him "I'm a bit excited but I haven't told my mum yet." Needless to say I ended the relationship. My true friends congratulated me as did my mum, my sister and the rest of my family. You get to know who your true friends are and who is willing to properly support you in certain situations.


----------



## sofiasmommy

I got that a lot with my first and I always answered, no the baby wasnt planned, we had sex and the condom broke. Thats usually shocking enough to shut them up :D haha


----------



## Dragonfly

for some reason when you are pregnant you really do get asked inappropriate things and thats the start of it, you wouldn't dare ask about such an intimate thing with someone who wasnt pregnant because its none of your business yet when someone is you get people asking was it an accident? err? then the whole way through saying nosey things to you and touching you where as it would be incorporate other wise! 

And people who dont seem pleased just cant be happy for any body even if they pretended.


----------



## snowfia

At the beginning no one said congratulations to me, all my friends were just surprised. The first person to say congratulations was the midwife and it made me happy having someone be positive about it finally, even if it is her job.
And once I told everyone after the 12 week scan people were more positive :)


----------



## snowfia

It also annoyed me when everyone asked if i was keeping it etc. Even after I'd told everyone and shown people the 12 week scan pic:growlmad:


----------



## sadie

Here's a good one that I got today from someone that is like an older sister to me.... Side note.... I will be moving to Italy because that is where my OH is, and i love Italy and OH more than NYC.

"are you really giving everything up and moving there?"


Seriously, what will I be giving up???


----------



## InVivoVeritas

One time when OH and I announced our pregnancy, an elderly relative of OHs turned and asked "is this one yours too?".

We'd been together over 10 years, lived together in the home we owned, and already had a gorgeous DD. It showed what he thought of me, that's for sure.


----------



## izzlesnizzle

I have been asked a few times if it was planned too. It surprises me that someone would ask that, its a very rude thing to say.

The other day i was at work and was telling one of my friends that im pregnant and some random who ive never met before in my life walked in and overheard and said "oh r u pregnant?" i said er yeah. She looked me up and down and said "you dont look very pregnant". So i thought ok fine, let that one go.

Then later i saw her again while one of my other mates was asking me how the ms was and she came over and said "what r u talking about?" my mate says "err nausea". So this is the cracker, this weird girl says (like she was irritated by me) "well why dont u just ask to be induced now then and give birth to the thing if you cant stand feeling sick". 

I was staggered as im only 11 weeks and its a very much wanted baby, after having one mc which was quite traumatising. Im worried sick about mc this time, what the scan will reveal etc and some insensitive horrible person just comes along and says something like that with absolutely no insight into how a pregnant woman feels and all the worries that come with it!


----------



## BradysMum

Its a very rude thing to ask someone, especially when its over the net! You have time to think before you type!

I must admit, I accidently asked someone at work if they were happy about being pregnant... She had been moaning at me just 2 months previous about how she didn't love her OH anymore and couldn't imagine having any more kids with him, never mind staying with him


----------



## bluberrymufin

Someones response to me on facebook was "damn another one?" Lol everyone else was happy forme though


----------



## katy1310

When DH told his brother that I was pregnant, he said to him "Oh....are you pleased?" What a question! I was 33 and DH was 32 at the time, we'd been married for 5 years and together for 9.

One of my colleagues asked me if a) Sophie was planned and b) whether she was conceived when FIL was staying with us :rofl:


----------



## Aurora_xox

Someone who I thought was one of my best friends proceeded to say nasty things about my OH behind my back. She didn't (and well still hasn't) say congratulations when I announced it.

And then I happened to bump into her whilst at Subway one Saturday (She doesn't live in the same city as me anymore.) and I didn't mention my pregnancy, knowing her distain to about it. And she then went ahead and started talking about me behind my back again, saying how I had bumped into her and still failed to mention the fact that I was pregnant.

The things she has said about myself and my OH has made me angry and quite sad at the same time, because I thought she was my friend. But I'm also glad I know because now I won't be talking to her about anything personal anymore.


----------



## Dragonfly

my best friend stopped visiting me when I got pregnant, ignored my calls for months then came back again and off again. I dont bother with her any more she dosnt even have my phone number on her mobile anymore as my son was messing with my phone and he dialed her number, I hung up and she text back asking who it was., she then moved miles away after that. She is still on my fb and pops in now and again lying about visiting but I dont answer her shes stood me up way to much.


----------



## baby_mama87

I have also been asked constantly oh was it planned! :growlmad: I have been with OH for 5 1/2 years both financially stable, i think its the way its said as well..its very rude imo. I also posted my scan pic on fbook and hadnt told anyone but close friends and famiy until this point so got a lot of lovely congrats, one of OH friends however really pissed me off! He just put OMG in the comment nothing else that was it I then found out later he txt my OH just after he seen it saying just seen the news how do you feel? I couldnt believe it! I hope I dont see him when Im pregnant and raging with hormones otherwise I may have a few things to say to him! 

xx


----------



## ash086

I am now 18+3 weeks and no one from OH family has said Congratulations, they knew we were trying for baby #2. It still bothers me and hurts me. They love my first child but no one seems even intrested in this baby and it kills me.


----------



## HubscheFrau

My OH's grandmother asked if he knew for sure that it was his, and he said yes. She then continued with, "are you SURE you're sure? 100% sure???"


----------



## kittylady

HubscheFrau said:


> My OH's grandmother asked if he knew for sure that it was his, and he said yes. She then continued with, "are you SURE you're sure? 100% sure???"

Thats charming :hugs:

I haven't had any comments but I've tried to bring up babies at work and all I get is that they are hard work and your life ends once you've had one :nope:


----------

